# Any Other Good Online Depression Communities?



## SerialPillock (Mar 17, 2017)

Hope this is the right place to post this. Was just wondering if anyone knew of any. I really need help and people around me right now and I don't have many places to look. I kind of see the road running out beneath my feet again despite me having been dealing with this stuff for 10 years plus and it scares me. Any ideas appreciated, take care


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SerialPillock said:


> Hope this is the right place to post this. Was just wondering if anyone knew of any. I really need help and people around me right now and I don't have many places to look. I kind of see the road running out beneath my feet again despite me having been dealing with this stuff for 10 years plus and it scares me. Any ideas appreciated, take care


I looked at PsychCentral for a while - at the bipolar part of it anyway. It's a great forum and generally much more positive and supportive than this one.


----------



## SerialPillock (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow thanks very much for the info, really appreciate it! May give that a look


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SerialPillock said:


> Wow thanks very much for the info, really appreciate it! May give that a look


No worries. I used it a while ago when I'd been off my medication for a while and I was feeling pretty bad myself. The people there were very nice to me - one guy even connected with me via whatsapp to make sure I got back on my medication and to offer support. It was very nice of him to do that and I won't forget it.

Definitely worth checking out.


----------

